# what lights to use?



## Noob84 (Nov 9, 2006)

i have no idea what i am doing, need some help. i have a box thats 2x2x6 feet. all i have is screw in fixtures, up to 4 if i need them. the whole red light/blue light doesnt make sense. can anyone provide me with some links to like home depot or something were i can see what light exactly will work? thanks


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool=blue, warm=red. Blue spectrum is for the first cycle of the plants life, vegetative cycle. Red is for the second or flowering cycle(buds). You need a metal halide($$$) or cool white fluorescent(cheap) for veg cycle and a high pressure sodium($$$) or warm fluorescent(cheap) for flowering cycle. I've seen the cool white fluoros used for veg and a HPS(high pressure sodium) used during flowering. Hope this helps!


----------



## Noob84 (Nov 10, 2006)

i noticed they always say either warm light or daylight. are these also a red and blue?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 10, 2006)

Noob84 said:
			
		

> i noticed they always say either warm light or daylight. are these also a red and blue?


Warm light will be for flower...daylight would be for veg.
You need @ least 3,000 lumens per sq.ft. Each 4' tube flo outa the box produces 3K. you would need at LEAST 4 to grow herb. 
Flos work great for veg...but for flower to pack on the weight....you NEED an HPS. Super flos will do it...but HPS is much easier.


----------



## BSki8950 (Nov 12, 2006)

3 questions .. what are Super flos and is it possible to get good bud from just flos ?? and how much would a HID cost ???? thanks


----------



## Noob84 (Nov 13, 2006)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> Noob84 :stoned:
> 
> If your vegging with floros grab the cool white bulbs.
> 
> ...


man, i am completely lost when you guys talk about bulbs. i dont have the room to have the long tubes, i have to use screw in because i have only 2x2x5 feet. i only want to grow one plant for myself so i dont have to pay for it, do you think i can grow more than one in that space? thanks for the help


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 13, 2006)

How do you tell the difference between cool and warm cfl's?

Thanks


----------



## Hick (Nov 13, 2006)

..look at the kelvins (K) produced by the bulb..

color temperature n. unit of measure to express the color (spectrum) of light emitted by a lamp; the absolute temperature of a blackbody radiator having a chromaticity equal to that of the light source (see correlated color temperature).
 Lamps rated at 6500 degrees K radiate primarily in the blue/green portion of the color spectrum, which mimics the spring and early summer sun and is most commonly used for vegetative growth; those rated at 2500 K radiate primarily in the red/orange portion of the spectrum, which mimics the late summer and early fall sun and is commonly used to induce flowering.

correlated color temperature (CCT) n. specification of the color appearance of a light source, relating its color to that of a blackbody radiator, as measured in kelvins (K). CCT is a general measure of a lamp's "coolness" or "warmness."


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the answer, So right now I am using 1 6000k and a couple of 2700k for my veg, when I flower can I use the 2700k's ,I also have some 18w 300ma with 1100 lumens output. Or should I go find 2500k.

much appreciated


----------

